# r15-500



## gvatty (Sep 21, 2006)

Who manufactures the r15-500


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

-100 - Thomson/Technicolor (formerly RCA)
-200 - Samsung
-250 - TiVo (no longer active)
-300 - Pace (formerly Philips)
-400 - Hughes (no longer active)
-500 - Humax
-600 - LG
-700 - Pace
-800 - NEC


----------



## gvatty (Sep 21, 2006)

thank you


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I didn't know TiVo was manufacturer code 250! You learn something every day. Of course, it's kind of a non-issue since we've heard of a new DirecTiVo for how many YEARS now?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Where do you think the HR10-250 designation for the old HD DirecTivo came from?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Isn't the technically correct answer "No one?"

Must be a trick question.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Isn't the technically correct answer "No one?"
> 
> Must be a trick question.


Speaking of tricks, a friend of mine recently purchased a new HD TiVo from Best Buy for $99. What a deal! Oops, we forgot to tell you that the monthly service fee would be $19.99 for the first year and $12 thereafter. Hmm, lets see that's $340 for the first year! And that includes ZERO channels.

I wonder why most people are getting their DVR's from their subscription TV service provider? (Hint: $$$)


----------

